# Game #27: Lakers @ Kings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No Artest, Odom gets the start. Need to bounce back after the Christmas Day debacle.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh...turnovers..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Adam and Sasha are on the court in the 1st qtr

Lakers trail 31-28 at the end of 1st qtr.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are going deep into bench.

Up tempo game, and LA is playing through the hands of Kings.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

lol that kobe flop was so bad


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did anyone see when Morrison had a fastbreak one-on-one with Green around the 6 minute mark? He dribbled all with his right hand on the left side of the court and pulled up to shoot the most timid flip runner I have ever seen. I don't remember the last time I saw a NBA player so nervous on the court... well maybe in this same arena over 7 years ago when Christie fired up those airballs in game 7.

Oh I hate how the Kings run up and down the court like young hooligans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

^ That Adam Morrison play was quite possible the worst I've seen this season...

This is way too close of a game. I hate when we don't blow teams out who we should be blowing out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is putting on a ****ing show.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only bad thing Kobe did in that 3rd quarter was that last shot. Why take the final shot of the quarter while being double teamed? 78-78 after three quarters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great - Kobe's in the locker room with a right elbow strain.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

were gonna lose to the ****ing Queens...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol is 7/8 - why is he not getting more shots?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown has been terrific off the bench tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Shannon Brown has been terrific off the bench tonight.


And just as I say that, he does something really stupid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau with his 4th and 5th blocks of the night!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown AGAIN! Wow! Move out of the way, Kobe. Shannon Brown is taking over! 8 straight points!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus Christ!! Lamar cant ****ing get a call!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau and Odom welcoming Hawes to the block party!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's using his left hand/arm a lot in this quarter. Hopefully the strain on his elbow isn't anything too serious.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big defensive play by Kobe, taking the charge from Evans!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's trying to shoot left handed because of the strain on his elbow. Wow. This is not good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Pau...hit these free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How similar was this ending to the game against Cleveland a couple night ago in Sacramento? It's crazy. Evans with the ball, tie game, chance for an upset and doesn't even get the shot off. Great defense there by Kobe. We're going to overtime!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe just saved the game..phew...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau! Cmon man!! Youve got to make those free throws!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad start to overtime right off the bat...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's finally shooting with his right hand, but missing now. We're down 7 with 2:39 left. Wow.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

FML :sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And for the love of god, please explain to me what in god's name is Walton wearing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau is choking at the line. Did not see this coming.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

smh at Gasol missing FTs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 2! 1:27 left! Time to play defense!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Steal! And two points!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good defense...down only 2


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good defense by Odom there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

GASOL!

Now why the hell did Kobe shoot that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau ties it with 0.4 left!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol comes through..

Tie game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Double overtime!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Double OT


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there have been too many crazy laker games this year.. or is it just me? 4 ot games in 10 road games, wtf?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I felt like watching Spurs when Lakers had 13 mins drought of FGs in late 4th and few minutes of 1st Qtr


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Refs swallowed their whistle on that last play, Gasol threw Thompson down and then Brockman hacked Fish.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Lakers!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Drew - you can't foul as the shot clock expires.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

smh at Bynum


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

either way, a blunder by Bynum. he has totally and completely disappeared from not only this game, but the past 5+


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the worst I've seen Bynum play in a long time, and he's had a recent stretch of some pretty bad games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Black Mamba!!!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

straight elbow shot you bums


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Kobe's elbow will be just fine...KOBE FOR THREE!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe for three again! What strained right elbow?!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

take that


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

JT said:


> either way, a blunder by Bynum. he has totally and completely disappeared from not only this game, but the past 5+


He's been that way since the beginning of the season

The Black Mamba strikes with 99.9% of accuracy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe is seriously amazing. i don't think anyone in the league matches up to him in terms of guts.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This game almost took the wind out of me. 

D-Fish is the man!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> kobe is seriously amazing. i don't think anyone in the league matches up to him in terms of guts.


Truly an incredible, incredible player. Best in the league. We need a new word to describe his talents.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win 112-103! Hell yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A lot of Lakers fans thought this game was over when we were down 7 points with 2:39 left in the first overtime, but I remembered what happened in Milwaukee when we were down 6 with about a minute and a half left and we came back and won that game. Great finish and just a fun, entertaining game overall. Go Lakers! Props to the Kings for putting up one hell of a fight.

Oh, and I think it's safe to say Kobe is the POTG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, did anyone notice the absolutely RIDICULOUS flop by Casspi on that fast break with Brown, Kobe, & Gasol in the first OT? I just saw it again, and that may have been the worst flop of the season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> A lot of Lakers fans thought this game was over when we were down 7 points with 2:39 left in the first overtime, but I remembered what happened in Milwaukee when we were down 6 with about a minute and a half left and we came back and won that game. Great finish and just a fun, entertaining game overall. Go Lakers! Props to the Kings for putting up one hell of a fight.
> 
> Oh, and I think it's safe to say Kobe is the POTG.


Yeah, it reminded the game of Milwaukee since I was there  - Never quit on your team. Kings do have hellva core of players. They should be interesting to watch as rest of the season unfolds.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I loved seeing the Kings players celebrate like little kids for every made basket in the 4th and OT only to be beaten.

Definitely the successors of those early Millennium Kings - chokers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I loved seeing the Kings players celebrate like little kids for every made basket in the 4th and OT only to be beaten.
> 
> Definitely the successors of those early Millennium Kings - chokers.


:funny:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, that one was a little too close, but a win is a win so I'll take it. Oh, and who would have thought that Kobe was going to come back even better then last season? Crazy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He finally got a summer off to rest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was expecting him to come back better than he was last season. Surely, I wasn't the only one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Kobe is just unreal he looks even quicker off the dribble than last season. He's getting in the paint at will though he's still inexplicably not getting the calls he supposed to be getting I think his reputation with the refs is so bad he's a star who never gets the benefit of the doubt, granted Kobe rides he refs far too hard and I can see why they'd get pissed but hew should be getting calls when he gets hit so much. 

Kobne should just try and give them a break for awhile and see if the calls improve. 

If not for the elbow Kobe probably woulda scored 50 tonight. He's been amazing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah Kobe is just unreal he looks even quicker off the dribble than last season. He's getting in the paint at will though he's still inexplicably not getting the calls he supposed to be getting I think his reputation with the refs is so bad he's a star who never gets the benefit of the doubt, granted Kobe rides he refs far too hard and I can see why they'd get pissed but hew should be getting calls when he gets hit so much.
> 
> Kobne should just try and give them a break for awhile and see if the calls improve.
> 
> If not for the elbow Kobe probably woulda scored 50 tonight. He's been amazing.


Kobe was pretty quiet last season I thought and the calls were no better than before. His problem is that he doesn't exaggerate contact and has tremendous body balance so it doesn't appear that he gets hit as badly as the guys who just throw themselves into the defenders. Although it's funny that that that didn't work for him either when he tried it against the Cavs. He is one of the worst officiated stars in this league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've said it before many times and I'll say it again. Kobe is one of the least respected of the "stars" in the league.


----------

